# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  Τι σημαινει ΟΕΜ..

## epistimon

Στο pc που πηρα μου εδωσαν τα vista και γραφουν ΟΕΜ.Δηλαδη αυτο ειναι το cd ανακτησης καποιων αρχειων ή το κανονικο cd των windows που μπορω να κανω φορματ??Εχω αυτην την απορια γιατι καπου ειδα οτι τα vista home premium κανουν περιπου 300 ευρω,ενω εγω τα πληρωσα μονο 100 γιατι ειναι ΟΕΜ.Και λεω μηπως δεν ειναι ολοκληρα τα vista αλλα μονο μερικα αρχεια τους...Ξερετε κατι?

----------


## leone

OEM (Original equipment manufacturer) είναι η έκδοση των Windows που παρέχεται σε έτοιμες συνθέσεις και δεν πωλείται ανεξάρτητα. Πρακτικά σημαίνει πως η έκδοση OEM είναι πλήρης και αφορά κυρίως σε προεγκατεστημένο λογισμικό μαζί με καινούργιο υπολογιστή. Το CD που δίνετε μαζί είναι πλήρες, δηλαδή μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις για πλήρη κανονική εγκατάσταση στο ίδιο όμως PC σε περίπτωση που χρειαστείς μια φρέσκια εγκατάσταση.

----------


## manos_3

H OEM έκδοση παρέχεται μόνο σε αγορά νέου υπολογιστή και όχι αυτόνομη...

----------


## epistimon

Δηλαδη επειδη τα παιρνω μαζι με καινουριο pc μου τα δινουν στη μειωμενη τιμη ε?Αλλιως αν τα παιρνα αυτονομα θα τα πληρωνα πανακριβα?

----------


## manos_3

Όπως το ειπες...

----------


## epistimon

Και κατι αλλο...τι σημαινει προεγκατεστημενο λογισμικο?Δηλαδη αν αλλαξω σκληρο θα υπαρχει προβλημα?

----------


## manos_3

Προεγκατεστημένα είναι και τα Windows στο σκληρό...Και φυσικά αν αλάξεις σκληρό θα χάσεις τα παρών δεδομένα.Αλλά γι'αυτό το λόγο η εταιρία που σου προμηθεύει τον υπολογιστή σου παράσχει κι ένα αντίγραφο των Windows για οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση...

----------


## epistimon

Δηλαδη αν εγω μεθαυριο θελω να αλλαξω σκληρο μονος μου δεν θα μπορω να βαλω τα vista OEM?

----------


## chip

Τα ΟΕΜ σημαίνει (όπως είπαν και οι αλλοι) οτι συνοδεύουν ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ το PC!
Αν δηλαδή πετάξεις το PC (λέμε τώρα) και αγοράσεις άλλο PC τότε δεν έχεις δικαίωμα να τα βάλεις στο νέο PC.
Αν όμως κάνεις μία αναβάθμιση (όπως είπες αλλαγή δίσκου τότε) τα βάζεις κανονικά χωρίς πρόβλημα...
Φυσικά το πότε είναι αναβάθμιση και πότε είναι αλλαγή PC το καταλαβαίνει η Microsoft από τα σειριακά των εξαρτημάτων του PC. Στην πραγματικότητα κρατάει λίγα ψηφία από το κάθε σειριακό (οπότε δεν μπορεί να κατηγορηθεί οτι ελέγχει τους χρήστες αφού δεν έχει όλο το σειριακό) και τα συγκρίνει με το σειριακό αριθμό του νέου εξαρτήματος που βάζεις...
Κάθε εξάρτημα έχει κάποιο βαθμό βαρύτητας (Αναφέρεται στο Site της Mic.) αν αλλάξεις τόσα εξαρτήματα ώστε χάσεις μεγάλο βαθμό (γιατί αθροίζονται) τότε η Microsoft θα καταλάβει οτι ουσιαστικά μιλάμε για άλλο PC οπότε δεν θα σε αφήσει να τα ενεργοποιήσεις. Βέβαια η αλλήθεια είναι οτι εσύ μπορεί να μην έχεις κάνει αλλαγή PC αλλά αναβάθμιση (πχ με αλλαγή μητρική και μόνο έχω δει τα windows να μου λένε οτι άλλαξα PC -γιατί άλλαξαν οι μοναδες όχι μόνο της μητρικής αλλά και της κάρτας δικτύου (Onboard) και της κάρτας γραφικών (on board) και της κάρτας ήχοu (on board) Και από τα dimm Μνήμης (δεν θυμάμαι αν τα dimm δίνουν σειριακό στην Mic) που αναγκαστικά αλάχτηκαν (το τροφοδοτικό δεν έχει σειριακό αριθμό))
Όμως όταν έχεις το δίκιο με το μέρος σου (κάποιοι το κάνουν ακόμα όταν έχουν και το άδικο) η Μicrosoft είναι μαζί σου. Τότε απλά μπορείς να δηλώσεις τα WIN τηλεφωνικά και ενεργοποιούνται χωρίς πρόβλημα
Επίσης τα Win ΟΕΜ έχουν μέγιστο αριθμό εγκαταστάσεων (δηλαδή μην αρχίσεις να κάνεις κάθε μήνα format). Βέβαια νομίζω πως και σε αυτή την περίπτωση το πρόβλημα λίνεται με τηλεφωνική ενεργοποίηση των WIN

----------


## epistimon

Δηλαδη μπορει να μην μου δινει τον κωδικο ενεργοποιησης αν κανω φορματ συχνα?Εγω κανω ενεργοποιηση μεσω τηλεφωνου με τις ηχογραφημενες οδηγιες.Ισχυει και κει ή μονο μεσω ιντερνετ?

----------

